# Pokemon Black and White Screens!



## rockstar99 (Apr 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In The Games Department
> First Pokémon Black & Pokémon White Image
> 
> On a Japanese Imageboard, the first pictures of what could be CoroCoro has come out featuring what are screenshot from the upcoming games; Pokémon Black and White. This picture shows the new battle screen and features a battle between Zorua & Zoroark. We also got the first picture of the overworld. We'll bring more as it comes.The information is as follows
> ...



Source


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 10, 2010)

Pokécentre looks awesome


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG
Those look AWESOME... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The battle screen and Pokemon Centre look great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm getting hyped for this.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 10, 2010)

But those screenshots are clearly full colour...


----------



## Escape (Apr 10, 2010)

Battle screen looks better, but all the rest looks quite disappointing...
Maybe it's because the low quality pictures, but I don't think this kind of 3D will look good on the DS... maybe on the 3DS but not the DS.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 10, 2010)

So they just changed the views?


----------



## hasboon (Apr 10, 2010)

also shows the hero's sprites that their using


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it just me, or does the male hero sprite look like Ash? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it isn't Ash, but there's a resemblance.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 10, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Battle screen looks better, but all the rest looks quite disappointing...
> Maybe it's because the low quality pictures, but I don't think this kind of 3D will look good on the DS... maybe on the 3DS but not the DS.


Considering we know next-to-nothing about the 3DS...


----------



## Issac (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it looks nice, especially the city view


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 10, 2010)

it looks better than the isometric view... i wonder what the region is going to be they are starting to cut it close

there is a new cycling road, and the pokemon center and the pokemart have been combined together...

This might just be the biggest filesize ds game in history... or just with the 256mbits


----------



## hasboon (Apr 10, 2010)

what does it matter it pokemon its gonna be on every flashcart


----------



## tajio (Apr 10, 2010)

As a big pokemon fan I'm gonna buy it once it comes out in the UK NEXT YEAR!!!! But I can't wait that long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I knew japanese I would've imported it from Japan once it's out.

I bet anyone that it's a new region.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

I have to admit, the new camera angle was a bit hard to wrap my head around. But that's because I saw the Pokecenter screen first. After I saw the world map screens, I understood it right away/


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2010)

OMH. The city and the Pokémon Centre are awesome. ME WANTS.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't want to care anymore.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 10, 2010)

I cant say that I am hugely looking forward to this because it is so soon after HGSS. I can see their reason for putting it out on the DS but I can only see this as a wasted oportunity. A pokemon title would be a killer launch game for a console.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 10, 2010)

The 3DS is a hand-held, not a console.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Those screens are amazing. Some points:

1) The battle system looks to have remained the same with Pokemon on the top screen and options on the bottom. Bit disappointing not having 3D models rather than 2D sprites but I suppose that's what the Wii is for.
2) If the shop is in the Pokemon Center then will anything replace the PokeMart? A GTS in every city maybe?
3) Why are those buildings so damn high? Yes Pokemon has clearly gone urban but the Pokemon Center has one main layer which we can clearly see. What is the need for wasted space above?

Can't wait for these. As I've said before and I'll say again, I think these two will be DS releases with 3DS capability (with a 3DS launch very close to these titles in Japan) with the third installment a 3DS only game.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2010)

Screens look very good.
I'm already looking forward to this because its a brand new generation unlike remakes Heart Gold and Soul Silver, looks like they are changing things - new battle system and Pokemon Centers.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 10, 2010)

Good to see some more 3D in the game, but honestly, I don't care about that so much.
I'm only playing this one if they have changed the HM system (in a good way hopefully).


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes! Still the charming style me wantsss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				frogmyster3 said:
			
		

> ...Yes Pokemon has clearly gone urban ...



Love how you said it. I hope it, the town looks like a modern Japanese town I think. I love that kind of stuff. *Hyped*

This has the potential to surpass the good ol' Gold & Silver for me. I think I'm going to miss the HG/SS & Diamond sprites for sure.


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

The buildings are actually at a "realistic" height, IMO. Look at the Pokemon Centre for the previous games, especially in HG/SS. There were two levels, but on the outside of the Pokemon Centre it isn't really proportionate, so I don't see what all the fuss is about. Also, the PokeMart in HG/SS has only one level, but it's the same height as the Pokemon Centre which has two. -_-


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone but me notice that the main character has his hat backwards like the G/S hero? And that the text boxes are now speech bubbles?


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 10, 2010)

So this is gonna be on the 3DS.
I am never gonna play pokemon again it's getting more and more kiddish by the day.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 10, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> The 3DS is a hand-held, not a console.


Oh come on. You are seriously going to pick me up on that? Its a hand-held console. Who really cares if the terminology is not 100% correct?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 10, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> So this is gonna be on the 3DS.
> I am never gonna play pokemon again it's getting more and more kiddish by the day.


Kiddish?
How?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, it looks amazing! The view-point is just like I suggested in another thread! 
The battles look great! Pokemon Sunday is coming on today so maybe more pics will be revealed!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 10, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wow, it looks amazing! The view-point is just like I suggested in another thread!
> The battles look great!* Pokemon Sunday is coming on today so maybe more pics will be revealed!*


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

Man, time flies... I can still remember last year we were speculating over one gold and one silver box on Pokemon Sunday... Man...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Man, time flies... I can still remember last year we were speculating over one gold and one silver box on Pokemon Sunday... Man...


Wasn't it those hanging gold and silver 'balls'?
But yeah, time does fly.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good times...


----------



## Pedro250 (Apr 10, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Battle screen looks better, but all the rest looks quite disappointing...
> Maybe it's because the low quality pictures, but I don't think this kind of 3D will look good on the DS... maybe on the 3DS but not the DS.



you're right, they dont seem to be DS grapics but, on Pokémon Heart Gold,  using an AR code that let change the camera view,  i alredy get graphics that looked almost like this, but with less details, i will post a screen, so you can see what i mean.



There is the image, do you see, almos look the same


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pedro250 said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2010)

For complaints on the camera...

A) Uh, does it matter? You'll still be moving on a grid and still be exactly the same. And if you're saying "Oh the graphics don't look great because of it", it's Pokemon. The graphics never really mattered. D/P/Pt/HG/SS aren't exactly technical marvels.
B) You do realize that Pokemon games on the system so far have had a slightly dynamic camera? During certain segments the angle lowers and what not. How do you think the AR codes for the camera in HG/SS got there?

If anyone was expecting a "major overhaul" to Pokemon, it's not here. I'll bet on that. That being said, it's just another case of whether or not you are still enjoying Pokemon. If you're not, this won't interest you. If you do, you'll be like "ZOMG WHEN IS IT RELEASED".


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like your lead pokemon won't be following you any more, I really liked that.


----------



## Pedro250 (Apr 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> For complaints on the camera...
> 
> A) Uh, does it matter? You'll still be moving on a grid and still be exactly the same. And if you're saying "Oh the graphics don't look great because of it", it's Pokemon. The graphics never really mattered. D/P/Pt/HG/SS aren't exactly technical marvels.
> B) You do realize that Pokemon games on the system so far have had a slightly dynamic camera? During certain segments the angle lowers and what not. How do you think the AR codes for the camera in HG/SS got there?
> ...



what i was trying to say was that the graphics on the pictures form the V Gen are not realy awsome graphics, because we can alredy get them.
The only think that looks realy good on the pics is the battle system, that yes is new, the graphics not realy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Prime_Zero said:
			
		

> Nuts it looks like your lead pokemon won't be following you any more, I really liked that.


That was only a change to satisfy those who played Pokémon Yellow.
Perhaps it's optional in this game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pedro250 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they need to be groundbreaking? It's a Pokémon game. They rarely ever focused on graphics.
The graphics are better than what is in Gen. IV. They may be a bit pixelated but that's probably because of the blurry Coro-Coro scan.
Why are we even complaining about a game that barely had any details revealed for it aside from a few pics?

*Edit1:* OSHIT! Double..post.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry Nintendo but HG is going to be the LAST pkmn game I will ever play and buy!


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 10, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> But those screenshots are clearly full colour...


I see what you did there, lol.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 10, 2010)

Not sure if I want it...I'd have to see the full scans first. Right now, it looks plain ugly.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2010)

This game is sooooooo 2007.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow a new adventure again ^^ I hope it's better then Diamond and pearl -_-

Girl player with a cap ?? mostly the guy has the cap and the girl has a hat
Hmmm maybe able to change clothes ?? should be could

EDIT; watch the battle  they have shades so maybe 3D


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2010)

wheres the pkmn walking around with you feature?!?
So the game looks like it takes place in the future O_O
I forgot to put this: overall looks great also will Kanto be in this GEN too, because so far Kanto has been 
in every GEN-
Gen 1-Red, Blue, Green, Yellow-Of course
Gen 2-Gold, Silver, Crystal- Second half of the game
Gen 3-Firered, LeafGreen- Remakes so of course their gonna have it
Gen 4-HeartGold, SoulSilver- Second half of the game


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 10, 2010)

I am looking forward to this, it looks awesome


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 10, 2010)

...."could" be what I'm looking for in a modern day pokemon game I will however wait for a game play trailer of some sort (or the (J) version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) before deciding whether or not it's worthy of being bought.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pokemon HG and SS were remakes of another Pokemon, right? If so, it's a good decision I made to stay away from it.


----------



## KuRensan (Apr 10, 2010)

I think there are no pokemons behind you yet because you can see the new pokemons already


----------



## Satangel (Apr 10, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Pokemon HG and SS were remakes of another Pokemon, right? If so, it's a good decision I made to stay away from it.



Right but I would recommend you to play them if you have fond memories of Gold/Silver.
HG/SS are just awesome, probably the best Pokemon games till date.
And that's coming from someone who quit Pokemon after Diamond/Pearl, just got tired of it after those games.
But this one has sucked me in right from the beginning.


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> wheres the pkmn walking around with you feature?!?
> So the game looks like it takes place in the future O_O
> I forgot to put this: overall looks great also will Kanto be in this GEN too, because so far Kanto has been
> in every GEN-
> ...


Uhh...
Gen 3 is Ruby and Sapphire (Hoenn), Gen 4 is DPPt (Sinnoh)...


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FR and LG are part of GEN 3 and HG SS is part of GEN 4


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but firered and leafgreen are also part of gen 3 and heartgold and soulsilver are part of gen 4


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

I've always had this misconception that for there to be a different Gen there had to be different Pokemon. I have no idea how I got that idea though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 10, 2010)

The 3D has been improved and I like the Pokemon Center, it looks badass.  I want to see the listing of the new Pokemon, but that will happen at a later date.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I've always had this misconception that for there to be a different Gen there had to be different Pokemon. I have no idea how I got that idea though.


That's correct.
Gen 1 - Red / Blue / Yellow
Gen 2 - Gold / Silver / Crystal
Gen 3 - Ruby / Sapphire / Emerald, also includes FireRed / LeafGreen (remakes)
Gen 4 - Diamond / Pearl / Platinum, also includes HeartGold / SoulSilver (remakes)
Gen 5 - Black / White

As you can see, a new "Generation" starts when new Pokémon are created. Remakes of previous games are included in the generation of the newest Pokémon at the time of their release.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 10, 2010)

These should be the best pokemon games, epic


----------



## Thunderboyx (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, It seems that the pokemon game names have gone from minerals to colors


----------



## Assassination (Apr 10, 2010)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> Well, It seems that the pokemon game names have gone from minerals to colors





True. then it will go back to the gems


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> So this is gonna be on the 3DS.NO.
> IT IS NOT.
> 
> Geeze, why the fuck does everybody think that?
> ...


I really hope it's still in here.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 10, 2010)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> Well, It seems that the pokemon game names have gone from minerals to colors



Who knows, maybe the names arent going to be black and white, maybe Carbon Black and Silicon White?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 10, 2010)

the view looks very similar to the previous games, mean, it saves a lot of time and costs for the developers to build a complete new advanced new looking world, so they improve the complete system step by step, with every new game which is developed. won't ninty do this step because the games will be bought anyway?
as the graphics haven't or won't change much i wonder where the great changes which were promised will take place.


----------



## VLinh (Apr 10, 2010)

Im waiting to see if they can improve even more, but can the graphics right now be more enhanced from this state? Comparing it to what the DS can handle, its a possibility.

Nonetheless, cant wait to pre-order these games! XD


----------



## .Darky (Apr 10, 2010)

Those screens are beautiful. DO WANT.


----------



## mightymage (Apr 10, 2010)

how about instead of pokemon white black how  about pokemon holy-white and pokemon demon-black


----------



## ZPE (Apr 10, 2010)

mightymage said:
			
		

> how about instead of pokemon white black how  about pokemon holy-white and pokemon demon-black



How about no.


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 10, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Thunderboyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's remember that the first games were colours...
Red and Blue anyone...?


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 10, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> OMG
> Those look AWESOME...
> 
> 
> ...


QFT Dude, Awesome!


----------



## .Darky (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder if the enhanced version of these two will be called "Pokemon Gray Version"


----------



## Jackreyes (Apr 10, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I wonder if the enhanced version of these two will be called "Pokemon Gray Version"


I wondered that.
All non-remakes have had a 3rd version.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who knows, maybe the names arent going to be black and white, maybe Carbon Black and Silicon White?



oh dear please dont give Nintendo of USA or Pokemon Inc. of America any ideas... lol

but that does sound better, not meaning from a racial standpoint. That joke has been beaten to death.


----------



## .Darky (Apr 10, 2010)

All I know is that I won't get any of these. I'll just wait for the enhanced version a.k.a "Pokemon Gray".


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 10, 2010)

had to wait for someone to post.

but what if these are just are just a simulation of how they would like 3d to be done on the 3DS? then once they get the reactions from fans and the tourney players "Gray" will be released on the 3DS in 2011 around December.

EDIT: watch someone take this the wrong way... Rydian: case in point. SMDH


----------



## Dr.Razor (Apr 10, 2010)

I bet that the "Circular town" will only be circular, with the gym in the center with a change of map!
And the characters are the least charismatic of all games-_-
But it's only first screens, wait and see


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

You can't accurately show a 3D display in a 2D medium.

This is for the DS.

For the 50th fucking time.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 10, 2010)

Honestly, this new 3-D perspective doesn't wow me that much... there were codes for Hg/Ss that allowed you to switch between a few different camera angles, and one of them achieved an effect quite a bit like these Gen V shots.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213543

All that's been done here is the gamemakers obviouisly designed the scenery and buildings to take advantage of that perspective a little bit more, and give it greater depth of field.  These honestly don't look like much of an improvement at all from the few instances were Hg/Ss officially used the 3-D persective... for instance when you're on the roof of Celadon Mansion, or on the outside of Olivine lighthouse about halfway up.


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm just getting hyped for pokemon HG/SS and the realease pokemon B/W


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> I'm just getting hyped for pokemon HG/SS and the realease pokemon B/W


Er, HG/SS has already been released in english, but B/W is just announced for japan, it's not released yet, and when it is it most likely won't come to the US for a few months after that.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2010)

maybe this GEN we will have an hoenn remake, but I doubt that
since Nintendo only made remakes of GEN 1 & 2 to make it compatible with the GEN 4 games.
If they did, it'll look like this:
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs46/f/2009/235..._Kymotonian.png
and
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs46/f/2009/230..._Kymotonian.png


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Apr 10, 2010)

These games look great. Going off of this post from another forum I frequently go to, I can see why they would go back to the color system.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The president of The Pokémon Company admited that the original Gold and Silver were intended to be the last in the series. However the success of Pokémon Gold and Silver forced him to change his mind since it was selling faster than Red and Green.
> 
> They also added that with Balck&White they want to reinnovate every aspect of the games. Since the latest releases are HGSS (remakes of Gold and Silver as we all know), the names Black&White are probably referring to a new, fresh start of pokémon, keeping somewhat true to Gold and Silver being the last ones before any major overhaul of the series.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm liking every one of the Pokémon pictures I'm seeing so far, especially the 3-D improvement.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

loving the new battle screens.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2010)

New battle screens = awesome
I like the new urban look too.
I wonder what this new region will be called, and what it will be like (maybe its set in the future) or it could just be more highly developed than the others.
So far, my favourites Hoenn because it has lots of water routes and is nice and sunny, whereas Sinnoh is cold. Can't wait till they show the new Pokemon


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a little concerned about the direction.

Change can be good or bad, but this camera angles simply appear to be there to disguise the fact this is the same tile-based movement engine the games have always used.

The pokémon spinoffs are were risks should be taken, not the core franchise.


----------



## elimist (Apr 10, 2010)

They should make somehing with a game engine like "pk Colosseum" and "pk xd gale of darkness". Those were my favorite games. They also don't have tile based movement because it is controlled by analogue stick.


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 10, 2010)

elimist said:
			
		

> They should make somehing with a game engine like "pk Colosseum" and "pk xd gale of darkness". Those were my favorite games. They also don't have tile based movement because it is controlled by analogue stick.


Seriously? Both of those were pretty bad. But I do think a non-tile movement would be nice.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2010)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> elimist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, and NPC trainers could just notice you via a range, like the MGS games. X3


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 10, 2010)

it looks like the attack animations are the same. it looks like Zoroark is using Dark Pulse


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Apr 10, 2010)

Let just think here...how many pokemon do we have right now as a total...493 PKMN!!!


----------



## Anakir (Apr 10, 2010)

It'd be nice if that was the actual battle scene; seeing a bit of the back and face was never really appealing for me. Fitting the entire body would be much more appealing.


----------



## chriso (Apr 10, 2010)

Doesn't look like they try to much anymore with these, they just tweaked them. Well, I hope  they incorporate 8-directional movement at least.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 10, 2010)

I have more screens and some more info!





http://www.wiinintendo.net/2010/04/10/poke...new-scans-info/


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 10, 2010)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> I have more screens and some more info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



None of those screens are new.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 10, 2010)

its the same scans with the same amount of info we've had since they came out originally. the rest is speculation which is what we have already been doing.

but u tried though


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Let just think here...how many pokemon do we have right now as a total...493 PKMN!!!


after this it'll be over 590


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does it look like they only tweaked the battle scene?

Come on Nintendo, don't milk your franchises too (EA, Activision etc.)


----------



## fateastray (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, for God sake!! This is just insulting to the fans! I'm gonna end up playing it nonetheless and can't help but love it..............Damn you, Nintendo!


----------



## X D D X (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a full picture of the 2 pages.

There is also some information from a trusted source (Andriasang):


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The games will have three "major evolutions" compared to previous games:
> More intense battle scenes
> -It looks like the Pokemon will engage in more heated battles this time around.
> More realistic towns
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't see this coming. (I'm obviously talking about the color names. Nintendo has been releasing Pokémon games yearly for a while now)


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 10, 2010)

Hah, this isn't new or creative.  It looks like something that can be done via the camera hack for Platinum/HGSS.  
The new Pokemon better be good though.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 10, 2010)

X D D X said:
			
		

> Here is a full picture of the 2 pages.
> 
> There is also some information from a trusted source (Andriasang):
> 
> ...


This would be really good since the battles need something new or fresh.
Maybe when a Pokemon gets to red health it gets tired and it's sprite changes etc


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 10, 2010)

If you guys look closely at the PKMN center, at the top right
you can see the stand to that globe in the GTS


----------



## Gman 101 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just hope that they won't continue the trend of creating crapola Pokemon in this series, and also having a much larger overworld than DPP. Maybe travel to Hoenn? Yes please.

Graphical improvements aside, as DeMoN said, it looks merely just a camera hack of HG/SS, making it the same engine with a few GUI changes. Interesting to see the changes in battle scenes though, I'd love to see how that develops.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 11, 2010)

I think this is a joke. Black and White on the DS, while Yellow's on the GBC? WTF!

EDIT: Wow... 1 hour, and no response.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 11, 2010)

the DS needs graphics like Fossil Fighters of the Battle Of Giants graphics style. (NOT GAMEPLAY)


i'm so annoyed of flat sprites remotely "attacking" each other...

this has been going on for about more than 10 years and they STILL haven't made the pokemon graphics 3D or anything..while other DS game companies have already done this...

well...they HAVE done it...but there is always a flaw....

Battle Of Giants - stupid tracing system

Fossil Fighters - Rock Paper Scissors!?...wtf?

Dino King - ROCK PAPER SCISSORS!

all the Japanese "beetle fighting" DS games with 3D creatures - effed by a rock paper scissors system

Zoids DS - take a guess...rock...paper...SCISSORS 




but. on a good note.


the pokemon center and the skyscraper looks cool..and the battle screen background tells me that you won't be just fighting in the damn wild all the time anymore...FINALLY..it's becoming more like X.D's style.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 11, 2010)

More 3Dness more awesomness


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 11, 2010)

Enough with this 3DS stuff. Wasn't it revealed as an April Fool's joke by ninty a few days after AF?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Enough with this 3DS stuff. Wasn't it revealed as an April Fool's joke by ninty a few days after AF?









http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218322


----------



## granville (Apr 11, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Enough with this 3DS stuff. Wasn't it revealed as an April Fool's joke by ninty a few days after AF?


No, and if you seriously fell for that, you have been fooled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really, this game series has become a joke. All the games thus far have been good and all, but you have to laugh at how Nintendo thinks they're changing the fundamentals of the games just by using a camera hack with the previous DS engine as well as slightly improving the battle graphics. It's ridiculous. And people eat it up. What a joke... I stopped playing pokemon after the first gen came out because they stopped trying. I've since found better monster catching games if i wanted a game like them (DQ Monsters for instance).


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Enough with this 3DS stuff. Wasn't it revealed as an April Fool's joke by ninty a few days after AF?



No.  Besides, this is a regular DS game, not a 3DS game.

And is that what you call 3D?  I'm dissapointed with these screenshots, personally; it's the same type of pseudo-3D animation the DS has always been capable of.  As others have pointed out, it's basically an enhanced version of the camera hack that you can do with Hg/Ss.  Only this time, the scenery and buildings have been designed with that in mind, and give the illusion of more expansive environments.  But that's all it is; an illusion.

Gen V _should've_ been for the 3DS; sadly Nintendo kept the DS around far longer than it should've, and obviously didn't tell Game Freak about the 3DS in time for these games.


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 11, 2010)

yea but its not like they are not and wont rectify the situation with pokemon gray. by the time that gray comes out the 3DS would have been out for a good bit


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 11, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Rydian (Apr 11, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> All the games thus far have been good and all, but you have to laugh at how Nintendo thinks they're changing the fundamentals of the games just by using a camera hack with the previous DS engine as well as slightly improving the battle graphics.


Wow, you've got a copy of the game and have played it in order to properly judge it?!

That's fantastic news, and I'm sure that everybody here, who has only seen _five fucking screenshots from a development version_ is eagerly awaiting your full review of the game!


----------



## granville (Apr 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you? My proof is in the pudding that they have been ladling out for over a decade now. If they change the fundamentals of the gameplay and the graphics, i'd admit i'm wrong. But the odds of me being wrong are lower than the chances of seeing the apocalypse in 2012. There's nothing foolish about speculating about Pokemon games. Good or not, they don't vary from game to game. And i'm not even blaming Nintendo for that. I am blaming them for pretending that a camera hack and slightly improved battle graphics makes the game 100% better. Lowering a camera angle doesn't evolve the fundamentals of a turn based monster catcher.

I was basing the changes on those facts. If they have other changes up their sleeves, fine, but i doubt it. The odds of Nintendo changing the fundamentals of the Pokemon franchise are extremely low. They never have thus far. Their "evolutions" have been very subdued and rarely amount to much. I don't hate the series either, you just play one and you've played them all.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Enough with this 3DS stuff. Wasn't it revealed as an April Fool's joke by ninty a few days after AF?
> 
> 
> LOLZ XD
> ...




I couldn't agree anymore...Nintendo knows they don't have to make major changes for people to eat it up and go ape shit...so they don't...and the mentality of society with ["ZOMGZ A NEW POKEMONZ GAMES"]..they never WILL.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm chiding you for talking like you know everything in a game that we only have titles and 5 screenshots for.

It's fine to guess, but don't state it as a fact just yet.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 13, 2010)

What should really matter to us is the GAMEPLAY changes not graphical ones.

Also, I love how the people complaining don't seem to notice that there's an entire city with a traffic filled highway shown in the screenshots.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 13, 2010)

What's the RPS[rock paper scizzors] "battle system"?


----------



## Fabis94 (Apr 13, 2010)

This is huge fail. What happened to "SOMETHING THAT WILL FRESHEN UP THE FRANCHISE".
This is the same old crap just with a new guy/girl.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 13, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> This is huge fail. What happened to "SOMETHING THAT WILL FRESHEN UP THE FRANCHISE".
> This is the same old crap just with a new guy/girl.


Have you played it?
You saw some blurry screen-shots and assume it's the "same old crap". How can you judge it, yet?


----------



## Splych (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm...
Looks interesting.
Maybe a few 100 -> 200 new Pokemon, a New group of baddies, same system of battling.

I wonder if they would ever make a game without the same Pokemon from old games? Like a whole NEW one... But seems like a step that is TOO big for them...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> Looks interesting.
> Maybe a few 100 -> 200 new Pokemon, a New group of baddies, same system of battling.
> 
> I wonder if they would ever make a game without the same Pokemon from old games? Like a whole NEW one... But seems like a step that is TOO big for them...




they don't want to 

and they don't NEED to when people go ape shit and buy it anyway just because "it's new"

people need to take a stand and demand a FRESH NEW POKEMON GAME that will revive the franchise...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 14, 2010)

looks better than the prev though gameplay is always an issue and always solved well... u cant deny the fact that the top 4 games on gamefaqs are Pokemon (DS)
i feel the char model and house model do not match very well, battlescene pretty good tho


----------



## Mr.Positive (Apr 14, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> Looks interesting.
> Maybe a few 100 -> 200 new Pokemon, a New group of baddies, same system of battling.
> 
> ...


----------



## granville (Apr 15, 2010)

If anyone wanted some direct feed, non-scan screens:
































Those are the same screens, but they're full high quality as they'd appear on a DS screen. I'm sure some people will want to see them, so there ya go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p...;postcount=2507


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 15, 2010)

interesting pics ... this may be the one that brings me back to pokemon maybe


----------



## UltyBomber77 (Apr 15, 2010)

i just noticed how each gen includes some sort of drastic change


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2010)

Needs more sprite filtering.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 15, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> If anyone wanted some direct feed, non-scan screens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice find, nice pics, and nice work!
good pics will get the roms!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 8, 2010)

same shit.

I won't even pirate this one.


----------



## Thoob (Nov 8, 2010)

Was there really a need for the almost 7 month bump?


----------



## prowler (Nov 8, 2010)

Technically, you can't bump threads in the USN.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2010)

i believe there was, to increase his post count and to be a trololololol


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 8, 2010)

Along with helping us increase ours


----------

